# Broadstone this Saturday 10th Dec



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm playing with Therod at 12.04pm, space for 2 more people if anyone fancies a game? Think the guest fee is about Â£38.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2016)

R u on full greens and grass tees. If so count me in.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

We are indeed Steve!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I will make one in then Gordon if that's OK.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice one Steve, see you Saturday.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 8, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Nice one Steve, see you Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Will do. Hope I play better than I did in the Hardy A match there in the summer. Had a proper spanking and lost 6/5. 

Something to look forward to at the weekend now.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2016)

Take a brolly, its going to be a wet afternoon.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 9, 2016)

Not in Dorset! Sun always shines on the righteous


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2016)

therod said:



			Not in Dorset! Sun always shines on the righteous

Click to expand...

You'll get bloody soaked then!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You'll get bloody soaked then!! 

Click to expand...

Come down and get soaked with us Rich, you know you want to and Chelski aren't playing till Sunday


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 9, 2016)

I would love to but i need to be at my club tomorrow to take part in a bit of club politics, and a total flip up. I cant reasonably complain if i dont turn up, and boy does it all need complaining about.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 9, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			You'll get bloody soaked then!! 

Click to expand...

Just packing my sunscreen!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 9, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Come down and get soaked with us Rich, you know you want to and Chelski aren't playing till Sunday  

Click to expand...

Very true Gordon, I'd love to try Broadstone again to but I'm signed up to a foursomes comp tomorrow morning and at the moment I have a knee injury that won't let me drive for more than 20 minutes at a time without a breakâ€¦â€¦   I had to stop twice driving back from the last Hayling meet. :angry:


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I have a knee injury that won't let me drive for more than 20 minutes at a time without a breakâ€¦â€¦
		
Click to expand...

Might be worth taking an iron off the tee then...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Very true Gordon, I'd love to try Broadstone again to but I'm signed up to a foursomes comp tomorrow morning and at the moment I have a knee injury that won't let me drive for more than 20 minutes at a time without a breakâ€¦â€¦   I had to stop twice driving back from the last Hayling meet. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

You forummers are always sick, ill or injured - what's up with you lot?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2016)

therod said:



			Just packing my sunscreen!!

Click to expand...

Hope you all stayed dry.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hope you all stayed dry. 

Click to expand...

We were rained on for the last couple of holes.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks to Gordon for hosting today. Always a pleasure to play Broadstone no matter what the weather is doing. 

Thanks also to Nick our other playing partner. A good afternoons golf in great company on a great golf course. A must play if you are in the vicinity.

One of the top courses in the country.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks Steve, thoroughly enjoyed the game and the company.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 11, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hope you all stayed dry. 

Click to expand...

nope it rained. Gordon and Steve must have been really bad this year. I bet they're on santas naughty list!! 
Steve played really steadily, I was the standard bang average, and Gordon was pre occupied with ogling the lady members

Any who gets the chance to play broadstone, take it. It's a top notch course that compares to anything in Surrey. The greens are recovering well from the work last summer. 
I like where I play, but broadstone is a cut above. 

Cheers Gordon for the invite & Steve for the company:thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 12, 2016)

therod said:



			, and Gordon was pre occupied with ogling the lady members :
		
Click to expand...

I didnt think there were any women under 70 in dorset?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			I didnt think there were any women under 70 in dorset?

Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with a lady that has a bit of experience


----------

